# WTH is it?



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

I can't get a pick of it its crazy shy and sucks back in at the slightest movement, but it looks like a large centipede inside one of my live rocks... its kinda gross i really don't like it but is it friend or foe?? help plzzz what do i do?

The dude at my store says it was some kind of worm and I should remove it while i can so that it doesn't grow larger and attack my coral.. does anybody have more info on this thing for me?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

It sounds like a Bristle worm to me. 
This site seems to have good info on it.
http://www.reefcorner.com/SpecimenSheets/bristleworm.htm


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, bristleworms. They come with live rock/sand/substrate. Look really gross, be careful if they get big they can hurt. I haven't had any problems with them attacking corals though. I've heard they only come out in the dark


----------

